# ABB ACS600 Run Status disabled



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not going to take the time to read that manual, but as a general rule, high-end VFDs like the ACS601 are "Vector Control", or in this case, "DTC" (Direct Torque Control, ABB's equivalent). Given that fact, the drive REQUIRES a full mathematical model of the motor equivalent circuit for it to function. You can enter the 20 or so complicated and difficult to attain motor data parameters by hand (if you are a masochist), or you can perform an "Auto-tune" procedure wherein the VFD runs the motor (or at least energizes it) the first time and measures everything going on inside to create that model. IIRC, ABB calls this an "ID Run" procedure, meaning you are going to tell the drive to run and ID (identify) the motor circuit parameters. It's a one-time procedure, UNLESS you reset the drive to factory defaults, in which case you must do it all over again. Since this drive requires it to function at all, it allows you to "bump" the motor for rotation, but it will to allow you to run it until it knows what it's running.


----------



## argentum (May 18, 2017)

JRaef said:


> I'm not going to take the time to read that manual, but as a general rule, high-end VFDs like the ACS601 are "Vector Control", or in this case, "DTC" (Direct Torque Control, ABB's equivalent). Given that fact, the drive REQUIRES a full mathematical model of the motor equivalent circuit for it to function. You can enter the 20 or so complicated and difficult to attain motor data parameters by hand (if you are a masochist), or you can perform an "Auto-tune" procedure wherein the VFD runs the motor (or at least energizes it) the first time and measures everything going on inside to create that model. IIRC, ABB calls this an "ID Run" procedure, meaning you are going to tell the drive to run and ID (identify) the motor circuit parameters. It's a one-time procedure, UNLESS you reset the drive to factory defaults, in which case you must do it all over again. Since this drive requires it to function at all, it allows you to "bump" the motor for rotation, but it will to allow you to run it until it knows what it's running.


Thanks for responding. I totally agree the ID Procedure is the way to go. My problem is that my VFD is Run Disabled and I can't Enable the drive to run. I completed the ABB Start Up Procedure, but when I tried the ID Run I could not complete this step since the drive is run disabled. So, what I need is to enable the drive so I can complete the ID Run. I guess my question is: is there any way to enable the drive to run taking into consideration information in my original post?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I don't know ABB that well, but is enable a digital input?
If yes, a jumper to/from common would "enable" the drive to operate.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Autotune*

As JReaf said you need to do an autotune!! Look in manual on how to do it, it will enables the drive itself.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes is right, usually there is an "Enable" input that is intended to disallow power flow if the circuit is open, used in conjunction with Safety Relays. Drives ship from the factory with a jumper in place, but being that you bought it used, that jumper may have been removed and not given to you. It should be a terminal block set aside for that purpose, so all you need is a short piece of wire.

So looking at that manual now, you must have a wire From terminal 7 or 8 (+24VDC) to DI5 to enable the drive to Run.


----------

